# Music which gives you "the chills"



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

http://musicpsychology.co.uk/who-gets-musical-chills-and-why/
It is real!
When I listen to certain music, I get goosebumps around my arms and legs. The music which specifically always triggers this is Schubert's Lieder.
Even though I like many other types of music equally or more, something about Schubert's music and a voice like Fischer Dieskau's never fails to give me the chills.






What about you?:angel:


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I usually get the chills with a few bars of a piece of music or a theme,
First theme i'm guessing it is in Beethovens Piano Trio no.3 at 1:31






Others
Main theme of Beethovens 9th mvt II
Most of Bachs Violin Sonata no.4 mvt II
Franks Symphony mvt I i'm guessing it's the 2nd theme in the Exposition
Handel Suite no.7 allegro (1720)
Mahler Symphony no.6
and finally the coda to Brahms Piano Quintet No.1 mvt IV the greatest thing ever written in my opinion, the first time i heard it i felt like my brain was close to exploding


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

From Schubert, it's Der Doppelganger.

From Mozart, the arrival of the Commendatore for supper...


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

I might add Shostakovich's 5th symphony 1st movement - everywhere


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's a form of resonance aka specific sensitivity. Or, if one is habitually defensive, a vulnerability.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I once read about a study showing that music has a more profound physiological impact than sex. I can almost believe it.

What gives me chills? Lots of things. I never know what will bring it on.

Here's a piece that almost always does it. The opening theme is a kind that can easily convey lots of different moods and it crops up (sometimes disguised) in _every _movement of this little known Turina Trio in F:






The other movements are worth checking out to get the various incarnations of this theme. It's those few opening chords that have such a pleasing sonority, but with just the right amount of unpredictability, pomp, and cheese -- in a good way. But finally in the fourth movement we realize Turina has been holding back, and he lets loose all the passion of the theme in its full intended majesty. Major chill moment.

movement 2 



movements 3 & 4 




Can you tell I rather like this piece? Those are the kinds of musical acrobatics that always give me goose bumps.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Sir Michael Tippett's opera "The Ice Break" ... brrrr ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Various excerpts from Wagner's Tristan und Isolde, Ligeti's Atmosphères and other micropolyphonic works, much by *Mendelssohn* especially the first four chords of A Midsummer Night's Dream!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

userfume said:


> http://musicpsychology.co.uk/who-gets-musical-chills-and-why/
> It is real!
> When I listen to certain music, I get goosebumps around my arms and legs. The music which specifically always triggers this is *Schubert*'s Lieder.
> Even though I like many other types of music equally or more, something about* Schuber*t's music and a voice like Fischer Dieskau's never fails to give me the chills.
> ...


*I like you!!!!* Schubert's Winterreise gives me chills everytime and all of those wonderful chamber music and symphonies!!

My current favorite  It's so lovely.


----------

